# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Pitting in new exposed agg driveway

## chippie'skid

Hi,
Freshly laid exposed aggregate driveway has some pitting in one spot where too much has been exposed. There's a slight depression too - an area of about 40cm x 20cm. Rest of job looks good - unfortunately this one is smack bang in the middle of the drive!  
Is there a method or special product to use that will bond some of the aggregate to this spot? Is there another fix? Of course - scared a fix could make it look worse!  
Should that be done before sealing? I'm assuming yes. They want to seal it tomorrow...

----------

